# San Diego Ca Campgrounds



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Yes I have been out for awhile, new job keeps me very busy. I may be moving to the San Diego CA area and I was wondering if ther any clean campgrounds that have monthly rates. I interviewed for a position out there and I may be staying in the 23RS for awhile if I would be lucky enough to get the position. Any help that you SO CAL 0utbackers could provide me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Yes I have been out for awhile, new job keeps me very busy. I may be moving to the San Diego CA area and I was wondering if ther any clean campgrounds that have monthly rates. I interviewed for a position out there and I may be staying in the 23RS for awhile if I would be lucky enough to get the position. Any help that you SO CAL 0utbackers could provide me would be greatly appreciated.


Hi Paul,

We stayed San Diego RV Resort last August. I would go back anytime. Many years ago (I was going to SDSU) I lived here under different owner/management. I didn't like the paid wifi, so I didn't buy it.

hope this helps,


----------



## Dan H. (Jul 14, 2006)

"Campland on the Bay" in San Diego has long term trailer rates:

http://www.campland.com/

Great on-the-water location on Mission Bay in North San Diego, can be crowded during Summer.

(858) 581-4200

Good Luck!


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well lets see in So Cal. I stayed at a place called Camp Pendleton! The food was bad, the people who ran it were mean as gators and if you drive in the wrong area you could get blown to bits. Oh, wait.......Sorry another Marine Corps flashback.


----------

